# [Encoding] Anglais->français [Resolu]

## nevro

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème avec mon encodage. J'ai installé mon système par défaut en EN mais je désire switcher en français désormais (car j'ai pas mal de fichiers qui ne sont pas reconnus à cause des encodages, accents etc).

Donc j'ai suivi les tutos off de gentoo et certain topic de ce forum mais j'ai toujours des problèmes. 

Mon but : pouvoir visualiser tous les fichiers avec accents dans mon shell, thunar etc

Pour ce faire, j'ai changer mon locale.gen : 

```

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

```

Voici donc le résultat de locale -a : 

```

nevro@localhost $ locale -a

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR.iso88591

français

french

```

Donc mon système est passé en français (écran de login par exemple et d'autres choses) mais j'ai toujours des problèmes avec les fichiers avec accents 

ex :

```

nevro@localhost /mnt/share/AUDIO/Hocus Pocus - 16 Pi?ces  $ unrar e Hocus\ Pocus\ -\ 16\ Pi\?ces.part1.rar 

UNRAR 3.93 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2010 Alexander Roshal

Extracting from Hocus Pocus - 16 Pi?ces.part1.rar

01. Beautiful Losers (featuring Alice Russell).flac already exists. Overwrite it ?

[Y]es, [N]o, [A]ll, n[E]ver, [R]ename, [Q]uit A

Extracting  01. Beautiful Losers (featuring Alice Russell).flac       OK 

Extracting  02. 25-06.flac                                            OK 

Extracting  03. A Mi Chemin (featuring Akhenaton).flac                OK 

Cannot create 04. Putain De Mélodie.flac

Chaîne multi-octets ou étendue de caractères invalide ou incomplète

Extracting  05. Papa.flac                                             OK 

Cannot create 06. Pièce n° 6 (Papa Skit by DJ Atom).flac

Chaîne multi-octets ou étendue de caractères invalide ou incomplète

Extracting from Hocus Pocus - 16 Pi?ces.part2.rar

Extracting  07. Signe Du Temps (featuring Mr.J.Medeiros and Stro The 89th Key).flac  OK 

Extracting  08. Equilibre (featuring Oxmo Puccino).flac               OK 

Extracting  09. Marc (featuring Gwen.D).flac                          OK 

Cannot create 10. Pièce n° 10 (Marc Skit by DJ Pfel).flac

Chaîne multi-octets ou étendue de caractères invalide ou incomplète

Extracting  11. I Wanna Know (Je Voudrais Savoir).flac                OK 

Extracting  12. Wo-oo.flac                                               

Extracting from Hocus Pocus - 16 Pi?ces.part3.rar

...         16 Pièces/12. Wo-oo.flac                                  OK 

Extracting  13. Portrait (featuring Elodie Rama).flac                 OK 

Cannot create 14. Pièce n° 14 (Portrait Skit by DJ Greem).flac

Chaîne multi-octets ou étendue de caractères invalide ou incomplète

Cannot create 15. Le Majeur Qui Me Démange.flac

Chaîne multi-octets ou étendue de caractères invalide ou incomplète

Extracting  16. 100 Grammes De Peur.flac                              OK 

Total errors: 5

```

De plus, quand je passe le système en français, thunar met plusieurs minutes à se lancer (alors qu'en UTF8 il se lance de suite), exaile me lance aussi des erreurs telles que : 

```

...

INFO    : Connecting main window events...

/usr/lib64/exaile/xlgui/osd.py:82: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Erreur Ã  la ligne 3, caractÃ¨re 18Â : Codage UTF-8 non valide dans le nom - Â«Â 

Faites glisser à l'emplacement où

apparaitra l'OSDÂ Â» n'est pas valide

  self.builder.add_from_file(xdg.get_data_path('ui/osd_window.ui'))

INFO    : Loading panels...

/usr/lib64/exaile/xlgui/panel/__init__.py:60: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Erreur Ã  la ligne 1, caractÃ¨re 37Â : Codage UTF-8 non valide dans le nom - Â«Â La bibliothèque est vide.Â Â» n'est pas valide

...

```

Finallement, voici mon emerge --info :

```

nevro@localhost  $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-hardened-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-hardened-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Mar 2011 17:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.1 googleearth Nero-EULA-US"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.ISO-8859-1"

LDFLAGS="-L/home/nevro/Progs/kakadu"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bonobo bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cpdflib cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper directfb divx4linux dri dvd dvdr emacs encode esd evdev exif extras ffmpeg fftw flac flash ftp gdbm gdu glx gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hardened hddtemp iconv java java6 jpeg justify lm_sensors mmx modules mp3 mpeg mpi msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp optimization oss pam pcre perl php pic png policykit pppd python readline samba sensord session sockets sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification strong-optimization sysfs tcpd tetex threads thunar tiff truetype udev urandom usb videos vlc vorbis wmf wxwindows xcb xcomposite xfce xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Que dois-je faire?

MerciLast edited by nevro on Sun Mar 20, 2011 12:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Ajouter le locale UTF8, si le USE "unicode" est activé.

----------

## nevro

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ajouter le locale UTF8, si le USE "unicode" est activé.

 

UTF8 est déjà là, à moins qu'il ne faille l'ajouter ailleur : 

```

locale -a

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR.iso88591

français

french
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Chez moi j'ai 

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_BE ISO-8859-1

fr_BE@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_BE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Il te manque "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" dans ton locale.gen  :Wink: 

----------

## nevro

Ca ne marche pas :/ 

J'ai essayé d'enlever toutes les références à utf8 et ne laisser que les ISO, mais le résultat est le même :/

----------

## boozo

'alute

je crois que XavierMiller parlait également d'ajouter le useflag "unicode" qui n'y était pas (a moins que tu l'ais ajouté depuis et recompilé le nécessaire)

```
USE="X a52 acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bonobo bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cpdflib cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper directfb divx4linux dri dvd dvdr emacs encode esd evdev exif extras ffmpeg fftw flac flash ftp gdbm gdu glx gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hardened hddtemp iconv java java6 jpeg justify lm_sensors mmx modules mp3 mpeg mpi msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp optimization oss pam pcre perl php pic png policykit pppd python readline samba sensord session sockets sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification strong-optimization sysfs tcpd tetex threads thunar tiff truetype udev urandom usb videos vlc vorbis wmf wxwindows xcb xcomposite xfce xorg xscreensaver zlib
```

Par ailleurs, le support utf8 est-il bon côté noyau ? (tq NLS et codepage)

n.b. voir également les options de montage du (ou des) filesystem i.e. /mnt/share/AUDIO ou cela se produit

----------

## barul

Tu as bien fais aussi ton fichier /etc/env.d/02locale ?

----------

## nevro

en effet j'ai pas essayé d'ajouter le useflag unicode, je pensais que cela était régit dans le fichier rc.conf via 

```

UNICODE="no" or UNICODE="yes"

```

Mais je dois me tromper alors. Donc je n'ai plus qu'a rajouter ce useflag, et recompiler world/system avec l'option N ?

Oui dans le noyau normalement tout est ok, j'avais déjà vérifier via un autre post que j'avais vu sur le forum

et pour finir, au niveau du montage de ma partition, voici un extrait de mon fstab  : 

```

...

/dev/sdb4      /mnt/share   ntfs-3g      rw,users,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0

...

```

----------

## nevro

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Tu as bien fais aussi ton fichier /etc/env.d/02locale ?

 

oui j'ai testé plusieurs cas : 

```

nevro@localhost ~  $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

#LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

#LANG="fr_FR.ISO-8859-1"

#LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8" 

#LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" 

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

les # marquent les différent cas testés

----------

## xaviermiller

Le UNICODE est géré par le USE flag, qui modifie lui-même rc.conf...

----------

## nevro

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le UNICODE est géré par le USE flag, qui modifie lui-même rc.conf...

 

ok  :Wink: 

Donc je viens d'essayer de rajouter unicode et de recompiler mais j'ai des erreurs du types :

```

...

env: UTF-8 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -I ../src -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT cr-input.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cr-input.Tpo -c cr-input.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cr-input.o

: No such file or directory

env: UTF-8: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [cr-term.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des t��ches non termin��es....

env: UTF-8: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [cr-rgb.lo] Erreur 1

...

```

Cette erreur intervient dans l'emerge de libcroco par exemple!

----------

## xaviermiller

Donne-nous stp le contenu de

/etc/locale.gen

/etc/env.d/*locale

emerge --info

----------

## nevro

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Donne-nous stp le contenu de
> 
> /etc/locale.gen
> 
> /etc/env.d/*locale
> ...

 

Voilà suite aux changements .. :

```

nevro@localhost ~  $ cat /etc/env.d/*locale

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

#LANG="fr_FR.ISO-8859-1"

#LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8" 

#LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="C"

```

```

nevro@localhost ~  $ cat /etc/locale.gen 

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

en_US ISO-8859-1 

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

```

nevro@localhost ~  $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i utf8

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

```

```
nevro@localhost ~  $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-hardened-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-hardened-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Mar 2011 17:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.1 googleearth Nero-EULA-US"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="C"

LC_ALL="C"

LDFLAGS="-L/home/nevro/Progs/kakadu"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bonobo bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cpdflib cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper directfb divx4linux dri dvd dvdr emacs encode esd evdev exif extras ffmpeg fftw flac flash ftp gdbm gdu glx gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hardened hddtemp iconv java java6 jpeg justify lm_sensors mmx modules mp3 mpeg mpi mpi-threads msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp optimization oss pam pcre perl php pic png policykit pppd python raw readline samba sensord session sockets sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification strong-optimization svg sysfs tcpd tetex threads thunar tiff truetype udev unicode urandom usb videos vlc vorbis wmf wxwindows xcb xcomposite xfce xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## nevro

Bon apparament après un reboot ça marche!!

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!

----------

